
Concurrency vs. Parallelism: A breakfast example - whoisthemachine
http://davidvedvick.info/notes/2017/01/20/concurrency-vs-parallelism
======
organian
This is a great short explanation! I think I'll pull it out next time I need
to explain this.

~~~
whoisthemachine
Glad to hear!

